# MTS Question



## Rane (Feb 18, 2012)

Hey Guys. I was soaking the topsoil for the mineralized soil and had all this stuff (looks like mostly wood chips) float to the top:










I removed it, but I'm not sure that I should have. Here's what the soil looks like without the "floaters" in it:










Should I add the floating wood chip stuff back in, or leave it out? The stuff I removed totaled quite a bit of the mix; out of three bags, I figure I removed about a bag's worth of material that floated to the top (this after letting it settle for a bit).

Let me know what you guys think.


----------



## Michael (Jul 20, 2010)

Welcome to APC!

You were right to take the floaters out--use them in the garden. Depending on what kind of soil you started with, it is not unusual to lose a third of the volume to this woody debris.


----------



## Rane (Feb 18, 2012)

Michael said:


> Welcome to APC!
> 
> You were right to take the floaters out--use them in the garden. Depending on what kind of soil you started with, it is not unusual to lose a third of the volume to this woody debris.


Cool. Thanks so much for your reply!


----------

